# Fichiers et dossiers non visibles sur NAS



## Powderworker (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Au boulot, nous utilisons un NAS pour stocker nos fichiers.

Mon problème : je ne vois pas le contenu de certains dossiers alors que mes collègues (une dizaine) n'ont pas de soucis.
Nous sommes tous sous El Capitan.

J'ai testé :
- connexion via afp
- connexion via smb
- tests de connexion avec une autre session sur mon Mac
Le résultat est le même : je ne vois pas le contenu de certains dossiers, je les ouvre mais rien ne s'affiche.

Avez-vous des idées ?
Merci.


----------



## Powderworker (15 Janvier 2018)

Pas d'idée ?

Je précise également que je me suis connecté avec mon nom d'utilisateur sur un autre Mac : je vois bien les fichiers que je ne vois pas sur mon poste.

J'attends avec impatience des pistes ;-)


----------



## r e m y (15 Janvier 2018)

Peut-être un problème de fichier cache verolé...

Essayer de démarrer le Mac avec touche shift appuyée (démarrage sans extension) pour purger les caches, suivi d'un démarrage normal.


----------



## Powderworker (16 Janvier 2018)

Merci r e m y pour ta réponse.
J'ai tenté la manip' mais ça n'a rien changé.

Est-ce que ça peut être une histoire de cache du Finder ou un truc dans le genre ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2018)

Powderworker a dit:


> Merci r e m y pour ta réponse.
> J'ai tenté la manip' mais ça n'a rien changé.
> 
> Est-ce que ça peut être une histoire de cache ou un truc dans le genre ?



Euh....c'était exactement ma suggestion. Mais si en purgeant les caches rien n'a changé, le problème est ailleurs!


----------



## Powderworker (16 Janvier 2018)

J'ai rajouté "du Finder" après avoir posté et pendant que tu répondais (quelle réactivité).
Et puis j'ai pas été clair.

Je croyais que démarrer en mode sans échec vidait les caches du Finder sur le disque de démarrage mais pas sur les volumes extérieurs ?


----------



## Powderworker (18 Janvier 2018)

Hello,

Pas d'autres pistes avant que je fasse une réinstallation ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2018)

En  créant un deuxième utilisateur et en ouvrant une session avec ce nouvel utilisateur, le problème est-il toujours présent?


----------



## Powderworker (18 Janvier 2018)

Oui, le problème est toujours présent.
C'est donc pas un problème de profil.

D'où la solution "ultime" de réinstaller le système, même si ça ne me fait pas rire...


----------



## Powderworker (19 Janvier 2018)

Quelques éléments nouveaux/supplémentaires.

Si je me connecte au NAS avec un autre utilisateur : même souci.

Si je lis les informations d'un dossier dont je ne vois pas le contenu : je vois le volume et le nombre d'éléments dans ce dossier.

Si je copie-colle un dossier dont je ne vois pas le contenu sur mon bureau : je vois le contenu du dossier qui est sur le bureau ET le contenu du dossier sur le NAS apparait.

Idem si je copie-colle le dossier sur le NAS : je vois le contenu du dossier collé ET le contenu du dossier qui posait problème apparait.

Après ces 2 dernières opérations, si je me déconnecte du NAS puis me reconnecte, je ne vois plus le contenu du dossier.

Si vous avez des pistes...
Merci !


----------



## Powderworker (22 Janvier 2018)

Un élément supplémentaire : aujourd'hui, un de mes collègues a le même problème que moi.

Est-ce que le souci pourrait venir du NAS ?

Merci.


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que l'IP de ton ordinateur est autorisée à accéder à TOUS les fichiers?


----------



## Powderworker (22 Janvier 2018)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que l'IP de ton ordinateur est autorisée à accéder à TOUS les fichiers?



Merci pour ta réponse.
Je suis en DHCP donc pas d'IP fixe.
J'accède à tous les fichiers, c'est juste un problème d'affichage de contenu de dossier.


----------



## usurp (23 Janvier 2018)

Powderworker a dit:


> ...
> J'ai testé :
> - connexion via afp
> - connexion via smb
> ...



Bonjour,
As-tu essayé avec le protocole CIFS (=SMB version 1) ?
Peux-tu lire les infos des dossiers et voir leurs permissions


----------



## Groule (18 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, un petit up sur ce post puisque je suis confronté au même problème :/
Je me connecte sans soucis à mon NAS Syno depuis mon MacBook Air, mais depuis le Mac Pro seuls s'affichent les dossiers, et pas leur contenu.
Comment t'en es tu sorti Powderworker ?


----------



## gadgetan (8 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, J'ai le même souci sur mon MacBook Pro.
Tous les dossiers et sous dossiers sont visibles, la plupart des fichiers mais pas tous...
Lorsque je les renomme sur le NAS, ils apparaissent !
Par contre sur PC ou sur mon tél via synodrive client, ça marche sans problème, je vois tous les fichiers/dossiers.
Auriez une piste ou une solution ?
Merci


----------



## lolipale (11 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez essayer cela : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207520


----------

